# Honkong, Philippines (Boracay) April-May 2014



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Moscow - Honkong - Boracay

Lets go :cheers:

Our first day in Honkong


----------



## ferdinand mex (Sep 18, 2009)

Really amazing!


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Time for walking



Seaside promenade with view on Shan Tak Centre towers





Shan Tak Centre towers and Star Ferry dock


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Shan Tak Centre second tower



IFC 2 and Four seasons buildings



The most higher building in HK - ICC High - 484 м 





Peoples


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Philippines :cheers:


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photos from Philippines :cheers:


Its just the beginning :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photos from Philippines :cheers:


it's Hongkong yet Chris....and it has grown so much since I visited it in '97.
I hope Diego here will show us some photos of metro Manila - like Makati, Ortigas, Fort Bonifacio etc. thanks though Diego.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Of course its HK pics )))

*capricorn2000* I had one lazy week on Boracay =) But I don't visited Metro Manila


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Two panoramas today View from promenade

Honkong island



Kowloon


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

New set



IFC 2 and Four Seasons buildings with ice cream car )))





amazing old ship


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

View from promenade







Hong Kong Convention & Exhibition Center



Kowloon view



IFC 1 Height 210 m and Four Seasons


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set











I saw so many alone people in HK


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice thread, great pics! This one is my favourite.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Benonie said:


> Nice thread, great pics! This one is my favourite.


Thx man :cheers: Updates will come very soon


----------



## Joe King (Oct 11, 2014)

Excellent work, particularly the panorama shots. The smog looks pretty wicked in some shots - was it hard to breathe in that?


----------



## nedolessej197 (Oct 24, 2006)

stunning


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Joe King said:


> Excellent work, particularly the panorama shots. The smog looks pretty wicked in some shots - was it hard to breathe in that?


This smog wasn't a problem for me But humidity it was a problem


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


----------



## InformaticIAN (Mar 5, 2005)

nice photos... keep posting... im actually waiting for Boracay Trip of yours.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

InformaticIAN said:


> nice photos... keep posting... im actually waiting for Boracay Trip of yours.


Pics from Boracay will come very soon


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set









I feel my self like a character from Pacific Rome movie when night come to the city =)


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Boracay Now only sun shine palm trees and sea side =)


----------



## ferdinand mex (Sep 18, 2009)

Really an exotic places!


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

First day in Boracay


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow. a real tropical paradise...the beach though is not as crowded as I expected.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

capricorn2000 said:


> wow. a real tropical paradise...the beach though is not as crowded as I expected.


More people come to the beach in evening time I done my pics at early morning


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next lazy pics set )))


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set from tropical paradise )))


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Pano from Station 2



Some pics


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Good, very nice new photos


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Good, very nice new photos


Thx Christos!


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Finally In the airport























*THE END *


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Dude!! You love boracay like me!!!


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Amazing pics.


----------



## apple jam (Mar 31, 2015)

nice clicks. Hong Kong is Hong Kong


----------

